# Dip Pen Nib Holder Help



## Briandk (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been asked to make some dip pens.  The one request is that they be able to hold both comic and maru nibs.  I've searched, but can't seem to find any suppliers of inserts/ferrules that hold both types of nibs.  I've found a couple of commercial pens that have molded plastic holders.  Does anyone know of a source or does anyone have experience making custom inserts?  I have a couple different ideas, but would welcome experienced advice.


----------



## Curly (Apr 14, 2017)

Can't help with your question but welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 14, 2017)

There's a person that makes the offset brass holders that will hold different size nibs. 
Check out this YouTube... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCoRsr5-YII  Might just be the ticket. Not sure what size the ones you reference are. Might make it double ended?


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have never heard the term "comic" or "maru",  so I had to go looking. Learn something new every day.

I checked out Jet Pens and found a good article describing caligraphy terms and items.
https://www.jetpens.com/blog/guide-to-nibs-and-nib-holders/pt/763

What type of holder do they want, straight or oblique?

For my straight holders use a standard ferrel. It will fit most curve shapped bases, but it won't fit the "maru" which appears to be similar to a crow quill (circular base).
I have made oblique holders, with a bullock flange, that is designed to hold both curve bases and round bases using a screw tightend flange.

Making a straight holder for round based pens (nibs), has its own unique problem.  I have been percolating some of my own ideas, but haven't put cutter to lathe yet. l have heard of a maker that did do a crow quill straight holder, but it would not acommodate a curved base pen.

I would be interested to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Briandk (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.  The holders will need to be straight rather than oblique (offset).  Luckily they came to me with enough time that I can play around with ideas.  

I'm thinking possibly concentric circles in the end of the holder.  One very thin cut (~8-9mm) for the rounded base nibs and a 3mm hole drilled for the maru/crow quill nib.  I want to make sure they don't loosen with time, so I'm debating on putting it directly into the wood, using a stabilized wood, or fashioning my own insert out of some other material.

Brian


----------



## edstreet (Apr 15, 2017)

I use Zebra comic G nibs.  You have a few options for that.


----------



## Curly (Apr 15, 2017)

I would just pitch several pens, each made to fit the nibs. If it has to be a singe pen then I would make several "sections", each with its own holder. Unscrew the section with nib from the barrel and replace with the one needed. No inky fingers changing nibs and no compromises trying to hold the different nibs. Best done with plastics but threaded inserts to connect the nib section and barrel would work for wood.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 16, 2017)

That is a great idea curly. I may look into that, for set.

Brian. Here is a link, over on FPN, to Renee's crow quill that I mentioned above. Her's wont take a regular curved base, but it migt spark some ideas.

Some Recent Work From Scriptorium Pens - Pen Turning and Making - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 22, 2017)

Interesting problem! I think Curly's idea of having two interchangeable sections would be the way to go. For the crow quill holder I make, I use a brass rod, with some space around the inside of the hole at the front of the pen for the nib to slip over.


----------

